

10 Reasons You Should Quit Your Job Right Now - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/04/10-more-reasons-you-need-to-quit-your-job-right-now/

======
veyron
I'm reminded of this quote from Nassim Taleb: "The three most harmful
addictions are heroin, carbohydrates, and a monthly salary."

